# Tracker mortgage protest Jan 2018



## MrBanks (4 Nov 2017)

OK guys, let's come together and pencil a date into the schedule for a protest outside Central bank and/or govt buildings. Peaceful protest. 

I think we all need to decide a cut off point /date when if we are all not in receipt of :
Redress where applicable, 
Correct tracker rate, 
Not deemed impacted when all evidence supports the fact you should be... etc

Then we should hit the streets. If we can't take a class action let's exercise our democratic right to peaceful protest. Any suggestions on dates?


----------



## cremeegg (4 Nov 2017)

8th December. All the teachers will be off.


----------



## Mauritius (4 Nov 2017)

Count me in - but we would need more than a few stragglers with placards. There's suppose to be upwards to 15,000 people (families) directly affected by this.


----------



## notabene (4 Nov 2017)

All the teachers aren't actually off on Dec 8th  @creamegg, that's gone long ago


----------



## Wardy7 (4 Nov 2017)

I'll be there. Just say when!


----------



## Cushcam (4 Nov 2017)

Count me in!


----------



## Open air (4 Nov 2017)

Broaden the base , tracker mortgages, vulture funds, mortgage arrears,,,, go for broke


----------



## peemac (4 Nov 2017)

December - totally wrong month. Attendance would be miniscule. Also government have been told by banks that most people will have been notified by end Dec. 

Wednesday 10th/17th January far better dates. Competing with very little, so max publicity, end Dec deadline for banks will have passed, so there'll be a valid reason for protest.

Dec 8th is a Fri - worst day of the week for a protest,  Christmas (and the stress of it) a couple of weeks away. Banks could simply say "we're working towards the agreed timeline" Turnout would be tiny.

Plan it for 17th Jan. They'll be plenty of noise after the end year deadline.  If banks meet deadline, call it off. Likely they'll miss, thus national publicity and press will.get behind the protest - mid jan is nearly as bad as August for stories to fill pages and press wil jump on anything


----------



## Kwacker76 (5 Nov 2017)

Agree, it has to be after latest time constraint banks have been allotted by our dilligent public representatives... If no update from bank, count me in Jan 18


----------



## redcatstar (5 Nov 2017)

January sounds great can be there any sat or sun


----------



## SaySomething (5 Nov 2017)

January best. As far as I know CB before finance committee on january. Might be good to hold protest then.


----------



## moneymakeover (5 Nov 2017)

+1 Saturday/Sunday


----------



## Mauritius (5 Nov 2017)

Yes, wait until January to see how the banks deliver on their "admonishing".....!


----------



## MrBanks (5 Nov 2017)

Jan 2018 it is. If we can enough people we should do a protest. If not, I would suggest groups of people going into each bank HO with signs stating "tracker victim, waiting 9yrs" etc etc. Refuse to leave until you receive specific case clarification. Record the visit/interaction. Post it online. Multiple groups going into each offending bank, same time same day.  Put it up on social. Contact national media etc.


----------



## tigger45 (6 Nov 2017)

Dec 8th is the train strike date
January makes more sense but remember the Dail does not sit at the weekends, nor the CB work, so while it is better for numbers you are protesting to an empty building. 
I think Jan would be better as the deadlines given would be passed and the point more effectively made.


----------



## Bikini Widow (7 Nov 2017)

Agree with Peemac Wednesday Jan 17th 
Would recommend 
1. We identify someone with experience to _volunteer _to coordinate as otherwise could be slow process.  
2. See if we can get members of Finance Committee or Padraic to speak at protest.

Brendan could you see this as an extension of your campaign? 

 Many thanks,
BW


----------



## ryflava (7 Nov 2017)

i will definitely be there At this stage, it's our only option.. we need to make a lot of noise & let the banks know, we're not going anywhere..


----------



## joe351980 (7 Nov 2017)

Yea I can make 17th


----------



## tigger45 (8 Nov 2017)

We will need a Facebook page and twitter account to spread the word wider


----------



## elbo (8 Nov 2017)

How about asking finance commitee to help arrange it....... or a political party i.e sinn fein, i am all for it but would need good organising, huge advertising and media...... and large numbers in attendance


----------



## Gen360 (8 Nov 2017)

Count me in


----------



## peemac (8 Nov 2017)

elbo said:


> How about asking finance commitee to help arrange it....... or a political party i.e sinn fein, i am all for it but would need good organising, huge advertising and media...... and large numbers in attendance


The absolute last people you want is sinn fein - they simply jump on bandwagons and with their history I (and others)  would have absolutely nothing whatsoever to do with anything that had a chance of being hijacked by them.

Sinn Fein involved? I'm out.


----------



## elbo (8 Nov 2017)

peemac said:


> The absolute last people you want is sinn fein - they simply jump on bandwagons and with their history I (and others)  would have absolutely nothing whatsoever to do with anything that had a chance of being hijacked by them.
> 
> Sinn Fein involved? I'm out.


I personally know people in Sinn Fein who have done an awful lot to keep the tracker issue in the media and pressing the government on it. But there you go, if anyone is going to let politics get in the way there will be no protest, the main object is that our voice is heard and that this thing gets off the ground, how many times have you laid in bed at night and thought of doing something about this....


----------



## Lightening (8 Nov 2017)

I think Pearse Doherty has been outstanding with both his knowledge and questioning of the banks on this scandal. I absolutely commend him.

Fianna Fáil ditto 

FG - zero input


----------



## Cushcam (9 Nov 2017)

Keep the politics to another forum folks please. This is about getting strength in numbers, & every physical body & voice in attendance will send a message. Let's hope it doesn't come to a protest, but let's not disregard the help of family & friends in support of this too.


----------



## Kwacker76 (9 Nov 2017)

everyone here should be commended for their inputs, ideas and patience as we try to crack this together but agree keep things non-partisan.


----------



## BlueSky (9 Nov 2017)

Count me in too.
Would it make sense to find out what day the Finance Committee will be meeting the bank CEO's in Jan and work out what date is best around that? Just before the committee hearing / just after? For maximum exposure/ impact.


----------



## tonymac (14 Nov 2017)

Its an issue that warranted an angry protest long ago, people affected by this have been very patient but the deadline of december for redress is a good idea as it focuses the minds. Hopefully the numbers will show up as its time the dasterdly arrogant banks and the useless central bank need a sharp rebuke over this. Im not directly affected by this myself as i bought in 2009 after the banks stopped offering trackers but was involved in the fair mortgage rates campaign and if i can offer a word of warning, 300000 people have SVRs that are well in excess of the euro average and were treated disgracefully by the banks who piled it on to them when rates were being reduced by the ECB because they could didnt come out in numbers when meetings were organised to highlight the issue, only 150 showed up in the Burlington about 2-3 years ago. The difference between the 2 issues is what the banks did with the trackers was illegal and with the SVRs was only morally wrong unfortunately. I wish ye well with whatever is organised as it would give and others that were involved in the SVR campaign great pleasure in seeing ye put the boot into them.


----------



## Cushcam (15 Nov 2017)

Wouldn't it be great if all those customers, who have since received redress and compensation since 2015, turned up to voice their support too.

Think about the impacts the banking corruption has had on your own individual circumstances these past 10 years. Even if you have successfully won the fight with your own individual case with your lender, perhaps you might want to turn up, not just to voice your support for all those other cohorts still fighting a case again their lender, but for your own lack of trust & confidence in the whole system now. Think back to your own financial stress & circumstances. Those lost holidays, memories, and having to stay in perhaps, while others had the financial freedom to be out. The impacts on business owners, the impacts on family planning, the impacts on health. Just because some of you may now have been financially compensated by your lender, since the Central bank got involved, doesn't mean that you should tolerate any similar type of corruption, for any future generations. Let's keep the focus on this in the media, by showing up in numbers - for those of us who this has impacted


----------



## tonymac (15 Nov 2017)

As an SVR affected customer i would be happy to support a tracker protest as SVR customers have had to stay in lots of nights and forego things due to the rates they were paying and god knows what other serious consequences. We'll never hear it officially but theres been a very strong arguement put out there that once the banks realised what was happening with issuing all the loss making trackers they did everything to reign in as many as possible through not putting people back on them after coming off a fixed rate etc but also the SVR customers were and still are being screwed by the highest rates in the eurozone atea to try and recoup money somewhere because they could in our case and they thought they could in the trackers cases until the likes of Padraig Kissane got involved. My faith and trust in the banks along with the thousands of other badly treated SVR customers has also been wrecked, the big difference being the illegality in the tracker cases v immorality with SVRs.  I did promote the idea of street protests outside the banks HQs, the CB and the dail as well as a mortgage strike during our campaign but unfortunately 299, 850 people remained quiet thus the warning i offered in an earlier post.


----------



## Banking17 (22 Dec 2017)

MrBanks said:


> Jan 2018 it is. If we can enough people we should do a protest. If not, I would suggest groups of people going into each bank HO with signs stating "tracker victim, waiting 9yrs" etc etc. Refuse to leave until you receive specific case clarification. Record the visit/interaction. Post it online. Multiple groups going into each offending bank, same time same day.  Put it up on social. Contact national media etc.




Any update  on planned January Protest


----------



## Cushcam (22 Dec 2017)

Imagine the message this sends out, if we could get tens of thousands of us to the streets, who were impacted by this, either directly or indirectly. How likely are we to get numbers out in force for a protest, in the coldness of January though, very unlikely I would say.

It’s just the Irish way right! We will ring helpdesks every week, expected our voices to be heard, our call details to be recorded, & action, yet taking huge numbers to the street, would be a powerfull message on behalf of our kids & future generations.

Could you imagine a financial scandal of this magnitude happening in France or Germany! They would be out with their spears!

If I was a former banking executive, from anyone of the lenders, I would sit very uncomfortably, watching footage of any protest. I would love for their decisions to haunt them for all their future years.

This can’t be allowed to happen again. We have a good idea of the numbers now. The financial numbers. What we’ll never see are the numbers that matter because of all these atrocious decisions & bank behaviours. 

Those who may have let these financial worries overcome their lives, by taking their lives. Those who lost homes. Those who may have been badly impacted by stress on already weakened health & organs. Those who let these financial worries lead to divorce & separation. Those who became socially excluded. Those lost holidays. Those lost memories. Those business ventures that had to end. 

I for one would love a protest. Words on a statement saying sorry is just not enough for me. Financial redress doesn’t guarantee that these bad banking practices won’t happen again during the next cycle of greed.


----------



## Lightening (22 Dec 2017)

This latest statement by the Central Bank and the banks themselves has been a mass PR exercise for the banks. As far as I can see they are still trying to get away with it, still cutting corners, giving back so called trackers that are not trackers at rates higher than some of the variable rates others are on, still leaving cohorts out that are entitled to a tracker. Mr Donohoe wants it done and dusted and his statement that the figure of 30,000 is more or less it, is not true. The figure as Padraic Kissane states, is in the region of 40,000 and I think we all agree Padraic Kissane has been right all along.

I would fully support a protest until this is scenario fully resolved. "There is a lot more to be done"


----------

